# Honeywell RedLink - YTH6320R1001



## SKIP4661 (Dec 3, 2008)

If you have zone valve or pump relay for the zone, the equipment interface module will need to be powered by the same transformer that powers the zone valve or pump relay.


----------



## Davidb6 (Jan 28, 2009)

No real experience so excuse my terminology

I connected the zone valve to the interface module..simple two wire connection....is that what your referring to?


----------



## Davidb6 (Jan 28, 2009)

Just took another look at things from the zone valve back to the furnace. 

It looks like the power to my zone valve is coming from a relay. 

Do I keep the power from the relay to the zone value and just add the two wires from the interface module to them or do I go from the relay to the interface module and back to the zone valve?


----------



## SKIP4661 (Dec 3, 2008)

You should have 3 wires. Not sure what type of zone valve you have so I'll assume it's a Honeywell. The TR connection of your zone valve should also have a wire going to C on the interface. The TH/TR connection on the zone valve should also have a wire going to R on the interface. Then there should be a wire from TH on the zone valve to W on the interface.
This should do it.


----------



## Davidb6 (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a Taco zone valve just like this one. There are three wires but the green is not being used on the valve or relay.. system is about 15 years old. 

http://www.masterplumber.net/images/HPIM0081.JPG

Sorry, what are TR,TH/TR,TH connections?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

The module will need 3 wires.


----------



## Davidb6 (Jan 28, 2009)

Your obviously knowledgeable on this stuff so forgive my lack of understanding if this is a dumb question -

If I run three wires from the Taco valve to the module this will work even if only two (power) wires run from the relay to the valve?

If yes (makes sense) -

TR on the valve to C on the interface. 
TH/TR on the valve to the R on the interface. 
TH on the valve to W on the interface.

However - I have a Taco valve that is only labeled 1, 2, 3 (top to bottom) as in the picture. Don't know what TR, TH/TR, TH would translate to with my Taco valve.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

You must run a common from the transformer to the module.
The 1 terminal of teh zone valve is not a 24 volt output. It recieves 24 volts from the stat( in this case the module).
2 of the zone valve goes back to common of the transformer.
3 of the zone valve is not required, unless you have another relay that starts the circ. In which case 3 and 2 of the zone valve ould onect to that relays TT terminals.


Might help if you identified what componets you have that were wired to the thermostat and zone valve originally. Model numbers also help.


----------



## Davidb6 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the help..here's what I have -

Incoming power 
to 
Honeywell electronic aquastst (L7224/L7248)
to 
Taco zone valve #672 (white wire on #2 screw, red on # 3 screw, green not used
to
Basler elect (class 2 XFMR transformer). Two terminals/ red and white wires only.
to
sunroom Taco zone valve (white wire on #2, red on # 3, green not used
to
(new) Honeywell YTH6320R1001 wireless. The model number on the actual interface module is THM5320R
((The sunroom had a very old thermostat that was just hooked up the red and white wires to the Taco valve))


Hope this helps
Thanks


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Leave the wires from the aqua stat to the zone valve as they are.

Follow the drawing I posted.


----------



## Davidb6 (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow, thank you so much for the time...I'll give it a try and let you know.


----------



## Davidb6 (Jan 28, 2009)

I wired as shown but have a problem. My installation instructions tell me that after wired "press the connect button" on the interface module and it will blink green (telling me it's searching for wireless devises). However, I get no light at all... and the wireless thermostat is flashing "no signal"

Any way to test if power is getting to the module?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

If you have a multimeter.
Check for 24 volts across the R and C terminals of the module.


----------



## Davidb6 (Jan 28, 2009)

Went back and looked over everything again and I gave you some bad info…the aquastat wires go directly to the transformer. 

Here’s what I have now -

Red & White wires from aquastat to transformer (unchanged)


R & W wires from transformer to #2 & 3 on zone valve (unchanged)

wire from #1 on zone valve to W O/B on module

R wire from transformer to R on module
W wire from transformer to C on module

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

When the wires (guessing the electrian or HVAC guy you had wired it that way) from the transformer are connected to the TT terminals of the aquastat, and the 2 and 3 terminals of the zone valve.

If power was turned on to both of them. It probably shorted out the transformer, and possibly the aquastat.

The aquastat has its own transformer.
So it can't be wired that way, without damage occuring to itself and or the transformer.


----------



## Davidb6 (Jan 28, 2009)

I have to accept I'm in over my head. One more question to try to understand and then I am stopping before I make things worse. 

As is - 4 zones, 3 original to the house the 4th added in the 1960's

The aquastat feeds 3 zones with one wire (group of transformers and zones valves) and the newer zone with a separate wire. The newer zone wire goes from the aquastat to a transformer to the zone valve. 

Did a little test - If I run the wires from the aquastat directly to the zone valve (drawing) and turn the power back on the furnace will not run. When I put the wires back..aquastat to transformer to zone valve it works fine. 

If the module has its own transformer (and based on the test I have to go from the aquastat to a transformer first) shouldn't the wiring go aquastat...module...zone valve?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

No. the Yth6320 EIM doesn't have its own transformer.

The aquastat does. The aquastat transformer is probably burnt out. And now its working on the transformer for the zone valves.

The Taco zone valve powerhead. Has 2 sets of contacts in it.

The contactos between 2 and 3 only make after the valve is open.
Taco uses them for their end switch. They should only be connected to the TT terminals of the aquastat.

With 2 also connected to the common of the transformer. And 1 connected to the the stat(or in this case) the EIM's W terminal.

Are the other zone valves wired the same?

How long did the electrian and HVAC guy mess around with the wiring?


----------



## Davidb6 (Jan 28, 2009)

Very interesting. The aquastat has a power line going in and two wires coming out..

The first wire goes directly to a transformer and ends at a Taco valve (this is the line for the new sun-room)

The other (original) line goes directly to a Taco valve, on to the 2nd valve and on to the 3rd before ending at a transformer. 

As far as I know the 4 zones have been wired the same for many years. 

The installer worked on the thermostat between remodel projects in the house for a couple months. I would say he tried to wire it 5 to 6 times. He called in an electrician who tried for a few hours.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Generally. The zone valve 2 and 3 terminals all can go back to the same terminal on a relay.

There are several ways to wire up a system like yours.
Here is a drawing showing 2 ways.

The black line wires are the common way. The red wires would be an optional way. And the noted black line wire would not be used, or connected.


----------



## Davidb6 (Jan 28, 2009)

It took me a while but I very carefully followed all the (not very neat) lines and my original three zones are setup like your black lines. 

The odd thing is my 4th zone. It does not follow this logic. It either worked for many years with a simple thermostat or the guys changed things and I'm really not looking at the original wiring. 

Right now my 4th zone has a separate line from the aquastat going directly to the R & C on a separate transformer...this is wrong.

test - The water temp in the furnace was low when I shut off the power so I knew the furnace would kick back on when I switched back on the power. But when I run the wires as diagram #1 the furnace does not come on when I switch on the power. When I run the aquastat lines to the transformer first, the furnace comes on. 

Could be the aquastat transformer is no good but, all the other thermostats in the house work fine. This would only make sense if there were two transformers in the aquasta..correct?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Its easier to answer if I had a drawing of how everything is wires. Instead of trying to picture it from a description.

If you wire up everything like the second drawing. Everything should work.

Unless the aquastats transformer is burnt out.

Its possible that one of the people burnt out the aquastats transformer. And rewired it this way to run every thing.

As a test.

Disconnect the sunroom zone wiring. And the transformer wiring from the aquastat. See if the system works.
If it doesn't. then the aquastat transformer is burnt out.

I've seen lot of guys mi wire thos systems and wipe out transformers and aquastats. Including guys in the trade for 10 and more years.


----------



## Davidb6 (Jan 28, 2009)

I tried your test and the aquastat transformer must be burnt out.


----------



## Davidb6 (Jan 28, 2009)

I also tried to draw it out...crude but I think it will help.

Unable to upload and send..will keep trying different formats.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Convert it to a PDF, JPEG, or GIF.

The electrcian probalby though the transformer had to power the aquastat.


----------



## Davidb6 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hope this works

The top of the page shows the three zones for the house. The bottom is the 4th zone that was added later for the sunroom. I need to add the wireless thermostat for the sunroom only. 

Thanks


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Don't see anything, beside your words posted.


----------



## Davidb6 (Jan 28, 2009)

File was to large...still working it.


----------



## Davidb6 (Jan 28, 2009)

I think this did it.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

The wiring of the 3 zones with regular thermostats is incorrect.
Weather it was done by the electrician or HVAC guy when they were trying to get the Redlink to work or not. I can’t tell you. But, it is wrong.
The transformer should not have its hot/+ side going to both the 1 terminal of the zone valves and the thermostat. It should go to the thermostat only.
And again, the transformer feeding directly into the aqua stat is wrong, and a short.
Look at my second wiring diagram. That is the way it should be.
My best advise is to.
A. Test the Redlink, to see if it has been damaged by this wiring. Meaning disconnect the wiring. And then connect only the R and C of the Relink to the transformer, and see if it powers up.
And then see if it will still energize the W terminal. If it does, it still works.
Then, get another aqua stat. And rewire your system like my second drawing.
And using the terminals on the module like I said earlier.


Thats what I would do. If I walked into a set up like you have.


----------



## Davidb6 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks beenthere, always makes good sense to clean up and organize these patchwork systems. 

As far as I know (dust, old wires, etc) I don't think anyone has touched the top three zones in many years. 

At the bottom of the page..if I disconnect that transformer the whole system shuts down so, no question the aquastat (transformer) is gone. 

I'll test the redlink...it's very possible it no longer works.

I’ll rewire everything this weekend and let you know how it works out. 

Really appreciate your patients and help.

Dave 

Maybe a dumb question but I’ll ask anyway. There’s no wiring priority (first, second, third, fourth) for the Taco’s is there? As long as there all wired together I can start with anyone of them.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Correct. They aren't prejudice as to which one is wired first or last.

I remember(although the memory gets fainter as the years go by) when I first saw and had to wire up those zone valves. It was very greek to me(and I had training). And I made my fair share of mistakes.

So, I don't want to be too harsh on anybody that wires them up incorrectly.

Cause I know I wired more then one up wrong in the early years.

Just take your time, and look at the drawing often.


----------



## Davidb6 (Jan 28, 2009)

Spending some time going over and over the drawings just to make sure I'm not assuming anything -

Based on drawing # 2 -

1, This seems obvious but I'll ask anyway - 
When I'm done rewiring, each # 1 on the Taco's should only have one wire (incomming signal from thermostats) attached to it and, the R on the transformer should have 4 wires (outgoing power to each of the 4 thermostats). Correct?

2, The aqua stat has two "T"s. Are these interchangeable or is there a differance I need to be aware of? 
One "T" will go to the #3 on the zone valve and one will go to #2.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

The TT terminals are iterchangable. So it doesn't matter which hooks to 2 and 3 of the zone valve.

I usually make a pig tail to put on the R terminal of the transformer.
And then run all the wires to the stats with that pig tail. Instead of trying to put 4 or 5 wires on the R terminal screw.


----------



## Davidb6 (Jan 28, 2009)

beenthere...I can't thank you enough. Found one transformer (transformer on bottom of posted thumb page) was not working. I removed it and every piece of wiring from the thermostats on back. Rewiring everything as you showed and all zones work great.

Can't believe you were able to guide a novice (me) to fix a problem over a chat when two experts couldn't do it while in the house.

Thanks again!!
Dave


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Your welcome.

Some techs, are befuddled by low voltage wiring.


----------

